# Help! Can't find an app



## salem (Jun 16, 2011)

I can't remember the name of an app I used on the last ROM I was on before wiping and trying another. For whatever reason, it doesn't appear under "my apps".

It was a widget maker... that is, I could create different size widgets then assign whatever icon/shortcut I wanted. I've tried different searches, but still can't find it in the play store. I attached a screenshot... the big icons and the pic (text msg shortcut) were created using the app.

Thx!


----------



## salem (Jun 16, 2011)

never mind.... found it: desktop visualizer


----------

